# Philips LCD



## sonumittal (Sep 1, 2008)

somebody tell me abt Philips LCD.......

also suggest me b/w samsung and philips.......

which one is better technology for LCD like MVA, IPS, PVA, TN etc......


----------



## debsuvra (Sep 1, 2008)

sonumittal said:


> somebody tell me abt Philips LCD.......
> 
> also suggest me b/w samsung and philips.......
> 
> which one is better technology for LCD like MVA, IPS, PVA, TN etc......


 
U want a LCD TV or a LCD monitor for computing ? For the first one, go for Samsung. They have some great quality LCD televisions with thier Bordeaux series. Either way, if u want a computer monitor, then I will suggest Dell or Samsung. You can also try Viewsonic monitors.

TN monitors are most common LCD monitors. MVA and PVA are similar technology (the later being developed by Samsung). IPS panels are criticised for backlight bleeding. I think that MVA and PVA panels are better than the others, though H-IPS panels are used in new 24" Apple iMacs.


----------



## sonumittal (Sep 2, 2008)

i need for gaming movies in hte range of 17"-19"........
my budget is 8-10k.......


----------

